# Crystal River December trip planning



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Well, it's kind of hard to get a manatee to take a fly, but it would be the catch of a lifetime. If you're going the bait route try a head of iceberg lettuce.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Hit up Gary at Ozello Keys Marina. 
He has bait on site, a boat launch and is extremely knowledgeable with that area. He also does guided trips if that’s something y’all would be interested in. You can camp there (Rv or tent) or rent his Air b n b cabin. 
He also holds a large yakk tournament each Dec usally the first or 2nd weekend. Not sure what the dates are this year.


----------



## gdgiv (Nov 6, 2018)

dock lights at night is always a good option.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Winter low tides are almost unnavigable so I would suggest planning around those but still stick to the marked channels unless you go with guide to show you around.


----------



## DeltaFlyer (7 mo ago)

MikeCockman said:


> Hit up Gary at Ozello Keys Marina.
> He has bait on site, a boat launch and is extremely knowledgeable with that area. He also does guided trips if that’s something y’all would be interested in. You can camp there (Rv or tent) or rent his Air b n b cabin.
> He also holds a large yakk tournament each Dec usally the first or 2nd weekend. Not sure what the dates are this year.


I will definitely hit him up. We chose Crystal River because of the state park. We planned to tent camp or to sleep in the truck to save money. It would be nice to stay closer to the water, especially if we try to dock light fish.


----------



## DeltaFlyer (7 mo ago)

csnaspuck said:


> Winter low tides are almost unnavigable so I would suggest planning around those but still stick to the marked channels unless you go with guide to show you around.


How can I plan around those? Can I see the ultra lows on a tide chart? Or is it like a North wind blows all the water out of the bay kind of thing? Are the top spot/Navionics charts pretty accurate?


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

DeltaFlyer said:


> How can I plan around those? Can I see the ultra lows on a tide chart? Or is it like a North wind blows all the water out of the bay kind of thing? Are the top spot/Navionics charts pretty accurate?


If you want to plan in advance looks at the full and new moons and try to avoid those times and as you get closer look at the tide charts. I do not have experience with Navionics since I run FMT but a quick search of this site should return a lot of information on what charts to look at.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Metal or glass boat? This area has it all, a little sand, a lot of oyster bars, a lot of lime rock and mud. I don’t trust the tides even though I plan fishing times by them. Your better bet would be Crystal River instead of Ozello where you can get in trouble fast.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

As everyone has mentioned, this area is shallow and unforgiving. Add in the winter time lower tides and fronts that blow all the water out, and the area can look like the surface of the moon pretty quick. Stay within the marked channels within the Crystal River area and you should be alright. Unlike most areas, the bottom over there is mostly limestone rock so any contact with the bottom can be an issue for your lower unit and/or boat. 

Should be a lot of manatees around the springs though that time of year!


----------



## DeltaFlyer (7 mo ago)

stoked said:


> Metal or glass boat? This area has it all, a little sand, a lot of oyster bars, a lot of lime rock and mud. I don’t trust the tides even though I plan fishing times by them. Your better bet would be Crystal River instead of Ozello where you can get in trouble fast.


How do the fishing strategies compare between these locations?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

DeltaFlyer said:


> I will definitely hit him up. We chose Crystal River because of the state park. We planned to tent camp or to sleep in the truck to save money. It would be nice to stay closer to the water, especially if we try to dock light fish.


Crystal River preserve state park doesn’t offer camping and I believe no overnight parking. That said, all advise given is spot on. Depending on what the weather does this fall, the bit should be decent. I imagine the wind may be a bit harsh for fly though.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

DeltaFlyer said:


> How do the fishing strategies compare between these locations?


Crystal River is a navigable river with markers. Ozello is local knowledge. Flats Class on YouTube is a local that has some videos in that area with tactics


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Great fishery plenty of water access. Go slow and be prepared to get a scuff or two on the lower unit and maybe the hull. Snook and reds and trout fairly easy to find that time of year.
Love the ambition I was the same way as a broke college kid! Good luck and post pics when y’all do make it down.


----------



## DeltaFlyer (7 mo ago)

JC Designs said:


> Crystal River preserve state park doesn’t offer camping and I believe no overnight parking. That said, all advise given is spot on. Depending on what the weather does this fall, the bit should be decent. I imagine the wind may be a bit harsh for fly though.


Thats a great heads up. Ill have to dig deeper on a place to stay.


----------



## DeltaFlyer (7 mo ago)

stoked said:


> Crystal River is a navigable river with markers. Ozello is local knowledge. Flats Class on YouTube is a local that has some videos in that area with tactics


I didn't even make that connection. I enjoy his videos.


----------



## DeltaFlyer (7 mo ago)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Great fishery plenty of water access. Go slow and be prepared to get a scuff or two on the lower unit and maybe the hull. Snook and reds and trout fairly easy to find that time of year.
> Love the ambition I was the same way as a broke college kid! Good luck and post pics when y’all do make it down.


Thank you!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

If you're looking for a good state park to camp in, a bit further south is Fort Desoto state park and they have camping right on the water with excellent fishing. If you're not set on Crystal River that is. Tent spots are usually pretty easy to get but I'd reserve a spot asap.


----------



## Gulfcoastflats (May 11, 2017)

So I am the GM at Ozello Keys Marina and can give you a bit of insight. 

First off, what kind of boat are you going to running? I'd ask what the draft is but running on plane in December in Ozello is going to take a lot of knowledge. What I always recommend is to idle, its not glamorous but it has potential to save you a lower unit and/or prop. With that being said, I would switch to an alum prop, if using SS, and also have a spare on the boat. 

As far as camping goes, we don't allow tent camping unfortunately. We do however have an AirBnB rental that come with a wet slip. Not trying to advertise the business, just want to give you a heads up. 

Winter time fishing can be pretty awesome here, but not easy due to the limitations with water levels. Bait of choice will be shrimp or mud minnows. There are a handful of bait shops around and most of them are good. Plenty of places to launch, but be careful of the public ramps as they now charge to launch at some and it has been a clusterf* of an experience for a lot of people.

Swing by the marina when you're in town and someone will show you the run out if you end up in the Ozello area. 

If you have any other questions, shoot me a dm and ill do my best to help you out!


----------



## DeltaFlyer (7 mo ago)

Gulfcoastflats said:


> So I am the GM at Ozello Keys Marina and can give you a bit of insight.
> 
> First off, what kind of boat are you going to running? I'd ask what the draft is but running on plane in December in Ozello is going to take a lot of knowledge. What I always recommend is to idle, its not glamorous but it has potential to save you a lower unit and/or prop. With that being said, I would switch to an alum prop, if using SS, and also have a spare on the boat.
> 
> ...


I saw that on AirBnB. I ended up finding a house halfway between homosassa and Crystal River for an incredible rate. I will have to look into getting an aluminum prop. My boat is no speed demon but it drafts around 6-7 (I think... I am still in the build process.). We are super stoked.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

DeltaFlyer said:


> I saw that on AirBnB. I ended up finding a house halfway between homosassa and Crystal River for an incredible rate. I will have to look into getting an aluminum prop. My boat is no speed demon but it drafts around 6-7 (I think... I am still in the build process.). We are super stoked.


I honestly believe you will be money ahead and have a much better time hiring one of our local guides! I grew up here and fished this shoreline from Cedar key to Aripeka and will tell you that this area will ruin a trip and possibly a marriage. 
Capt’ Charlie Harris
Capt’ Gary Bartell jr.
Capt’ Billy Henderson
Capt’ Billy Farrar
To name a few! They know the area and will put you on the fish! These ain’t samd bars round’ these parts. They are solid chert limestone and oysters. Idling around will get you where you are going but you may find that you idle for 3 hrs to fish 20 minutes!


----------



## Earle Waters (5 mo ago)

DeltaFlyer said:


> Me and a buddy are planning on taking a trip down to Crystal river after our finals (mid December) to fish for three or four days. Neither of us know anything about this area other than the manatees. Im kind of a fly guy myself while my friend is mostly a bait fisherman.
> How is the water access(public or private launches)?
> How hard is it to navigate the waters?
> Baitshops?
> ...


I’m the guy who lays out the fishing spots for the TOP SPOT fishing chart for that area 🤗pick one up 🤗I update it every few years for them 🤗you can find it at any place that sells tackle in the area😎excellent fly fishing in December 🤗fell free to contact me when here if you need more assistance 😎🇺🇸


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Earle Waters said:


> I’m the guy who lays out the fishing spots for the TOP SPOT fishing chart for that area 🤗pick one up 🤗I update it every few years for them 🤗you can find it at any place that sells tackle in the area😎excellent fly fishing in December 🤗fell free to contact me when here if you need more assistance 😎🇺🇸


Hey Capt! Good to see you here on MS!


----------

